# Halley's Comet



## MULTIZ321 (May 18, 2009)

- Halley's Comet

Records show that stargazers have been tracking Halley's Comet from as far back as 240 BCE. 

The comet was named for Edmond Halley, who observed it in 1682 and identified it as the same one observed in 1531 and 1607, based on its having the same elements as the previous two. 

He correctly predicted it would return every 75-76 years. The comet — the only periodic comet visible to the naked eye — was seen from Earth as it passed in front of the sun on this date in 1910. 

Seen again in 1985-86, the next perihelion passage of Halley's Comet is expected to be in 2061. 

Quote: "Comets are the nearest thing to nothing that anything can be and still be something." — National Geographic Society, on announcing the discovery of a comet visible only by telescope (1955) 


Richard


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 18, 2009)

*Mark Twain . . .*

 *. . .* came in with Halley's Comet (1835) & went out with Halley's Comet (1910). 

Plus, don't forget Bill Haley & The Comets. 





-- hotlinked --​
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 18, 2009)

AwayWeGo said:


> *. . .* came in with Halley's Comet (1835) & went out with Halley's Comet (1910).
> 
> Plus, don't forget Bill Haley & The Comets[/URL].
> 
> Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.




How timely with the Mark Twain tribute yesterday to the Celebrated Jumping Frog of Calaveras County.

and Now Alan, don't forget this tribute to Bill Haley & his Comets in this previous Tug Thread

Richard


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 18, 2009)

*Roll Them All Up Into 1 Big Ball ?*




MULTIZ321 said:


> How timely with the Mark Twain tribute yesterday to the Celebrated Jumping Frog of Calaveras County.
> 
> and Now Alan, don't forget this tribute to Bill Haley & his Comets in this previous Tug Thread


Maybe you can get the Grand Pro to combine all 3 discussion topics. 

Wouldn't that be something ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Sea Six (May 18, 2009)

I remember seeing the comet back in the 85/86 time frame.  I could see what looked like a bright star, but the tail was not visible because it was pointing away from earth at a bad angle.


----------



## sandesurf (May 18, 2009)

Thanks for the memory...My great-grandfather told me about seeing the comet in 1910, and said that I'd get to see it in my lifetime. Which I did, in1985.


----------



## Don (May 19, 2009)

Sea Six said:


> I remember seeing the comet back in the 85/86 time frame.  I could see what looked like a bright star, but the tail was not visible because it was pointing away from earth at a bad angle.


Since I was a kid I wanted to see it and it was a big disappointment for exactly that reason.  In the 90's I saw one, though, that made up for it.  I think it was Hale-Bopp.(spelling?)


----------

